#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για ανακαίνιση καταστήματος με επιδότηση ΕΣΠΑ

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα.

Για μια ανακαίνιση κτιρίου με λειτουργία καταστήματος (επένδυση όψεων, αλλαγή πλακιδίων δαπέδου, διαμόρφωση περιβάλλοντος χώρου) για την οποία υπάρχει επιδότηση μέσω ΕΣΠΑ και πρέπει να κοπεί τιμολόγιο για την αμοιβή του μηχανικού, είναι υποχρεωτικό αυτή να περάσει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ; Ή απλά μπορεί να κοπεί ένα τιμολόγιο με αιτιολογία π.χ. αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη ή αρχιτεκτονική διαμόρφωση ή ανακαίνιση και απλά ένα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό που θα το συνοδεύει; Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος τι συμβαίνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι;

Υπόψην ότι η μελέτη αυτή δεν θα περάσει από την πολεοδομία.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε μόνο όταν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και η αμοιβή μας είναι διαφορετική αυτής.
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση είναι προαιρετικό αλλά καλό είναι να γίνεται για να διασφαλίζεται και ο μηχανικός και ο πελάτης και να είναι ξεκάθαροι οι όροι της συνεργασίας.

Καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή για τις εργασίες ανακαίνισης που περιγράφεις δεν υπάρχει.
Άρα, αφού δεν περνάς και από την Υ.ΔΟΜ., όχι δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις τίποτα στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.

----------

zak

----------


## zak

Χάρη ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------

